# What makes a "boutique" cigar?



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

What is the difference between a boutique cigar and a regular cigar? I've smoked them both and some have been good and some have been bad. I see some web sites advertise boutique. Are they any more special then others? Should I hoard some of these? Do they age differently? Just asking.


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

The "boutique" classification is normally given to a smaller type of cigar manufacturing as opposed to the big factories like General , Altadis, Fuente etc. 
Is every "boutique" cigar a candidate for hoarding? probably not, you'll have to find one that suits your taste then decide.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I looked this up just yesterday. After reading from a few different web sites, I came to the conclusion that a boutique cigar is one that is manufactured in quantities of less than one million (some sites say less than 1.5 million).


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Boutique cigars are usually limited in quantity and made in smaller factories. 
Once you find one you like I would have atleast a few on hand - in the case the manuf. only comes out with them seasonally.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Jaxon67 said:


> I looked this up just yesterday. After reading from a few different web sites, I came to the conclusion that a boutique cigar is one that is manufactured in quantities of less than one million (some sites say less than 1.5 million).


There isn't a numerical standard to be classified as a boutique brand. It's more of the standards that are upheld, the ownership of the brand, and how the brand is portrayed IMO.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Boutique cigars are similar to microbrew beers. Some are better then more mainstream cigars, some aren't.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting question!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a marketing term pure and simple. If they said it was just a "cigar",,,would you bite?


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

ongreystreet said:


> Boutique cigars are similar to microbrew beers. Some are better then more mainstream cigars, some aren't.


just about. expect thefact that some microbrews arent distributed as heavily as boutique


----------



## UPGRAYEDD (Aug 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It's a marketing term pure and simple. If they said it was just a "cigar",,,would you bite?


This.
I would also add that it seems common place for brands that contract their cigars from factories, refer to their product as "boutique". To me it is codeword that they don't really make anything. They just private label someone else's product.


----------

